# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [Cheat Engine] Diggy - Energy Hack

## Parog

*The game:* Play Diggy, a free online game on Kongregate 


Once there, load the game and wait for that to finish. Then open up Cheat Engine.



*How to use these:* 

Open up Cheat EngineSelect the FlashPlayerPlugin process, if there's 2: the bottom one is usually the right one.Scan the value you want to modify. Use the Search Algorithm to find out what number you should scan for. ( IE: If you gold is at 100 and the Search Algorithm is Gold*8+6, what you would search for is 806. )Modify the value in-game. If it's gold, buy something, if it's health, lose some / heal.Scan for the newly changed value.Repeat step 4 and 5 until you only have 1 result.Modify the value of that address using the same algorithm you used to search. 

Hackable Value
Value Type
Search Value Algorithm
Value Resets / Relocates When:

Energy
4 Bytes
Energy*8 + 6
A new day starts

----------

